# ID book turnaround time?



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello

I need to apply for my ID book (Cape Town Wynberg HA) - does anyone know how long they take to come through?


Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ID books, passports, etc for SA citizens come quickly (usually a month or less). For foreigners they take very longs (months, over a years, etc).


----------



## Magijani (Apr 29, 2014)

Would legal action perhaps speed up the process, have been waiting for mine since Oct'13 and the regional office does not have any control. Now am told it can take up to 12 months.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

My turnaround time was six weeks at the Wynberg office.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jem62 said:


> My turnaround time was six weeks at the Wynberg office.


Hey you very lucky. I applied from barack str and its still on the way. Head office didn't get my application yet for further process.


----------

